

Bit's Quest: Using javascript to control a robot (game) - waterside81
https://bitbucket.org/migration/robot.html#0

======
antonyme
The new URL is
[http://bitsquest.bitbucket.org/index.html#0](http://bitsquest.bitbucket.org/index.html#0)
according to ddbennett on proggit.

------
antonyme
A fun diversion. I got up to about level 6 or 7 before it 404'd on me. I hope
they bring it back!

------
zyglobe
I was really enjoying this up until everything 404'd a couple minutes ago. :(

